# Turns out that my new kitten is the opposite sex...



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Females can be a little more on there own terms but this very much depends on a indiviaul cat. It sounds like the breeder is making a very good effort it helping to help you out and at least taking care of the kitten and its treatment if nessery. It depends more on how you feel deep down on having a female instead of your expected male. Im sure your cat would take to another after time some times it takes a bit for them to settle. How old is your other cat. There is always a chance they may try to breed depending on when you get them neutered as shes still very young and they dont start calling when in season till 5 or 6 months or so. Then your male may try.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, what a shock for you, but mistakes sometimes do happen. How kind of her to offer to pay for the spaying. Your male could potentially get your female, if she was to call. You could get her speyed at 4/5 months anyway. 
As for temperament, they are all different. Entire females can be more aloof and independant, but as yours will be neutered, she should be just fine. Our neutered girls are very loving.*


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well if you have really fallen for this kitten i would suggest that you should go ahead and still have her but get her spayed asap before she starts to call, and then once the male has been nuetered i dont see there will be any problems at all, as they are very close in age they will grow up like litter mates and prob be inseperable, before you know it they will be running about the house wrecking everything that gets in there way, lol im sure they will be fantastic company for eachother and both will repay you with their love as much as you love them.........good luck and i hope it works out for you...........chris


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Easily done,i did this with one of my pups(dont ask me how) i was so embarassed when i rang his/her owners! they had fallen in love with her so didnt mind,had to rethink the name though!!


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I can understand the mistake, they're to tiny that young. My sister brought her kitten to the vet to be spayed. They adopted the kitten from a friend who thought it was a female as well. Lo and behold it turned out it was a little boy! He had already been neutered! They decided to call him IZZY meaning is he or isn't he! 
It's also good of the breeder to offer to spay her. You also don't want her to come home with ringworn either! Good luck, i'm sure it will work out great. My Sassy is a sweet heart!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Have had a chat with my husband and we've decied that we still want her as we've falled in love with the kitten..boy or girl!
> 
> It just means now that we have a longer wait until we can take her home (which may be better until we get Winstons tests results back anyway) and we're going to have to explain to Winston that he's not getting a brusier litle brother but a little sister instead  (don't think he's too keen on girls)


Im sure he`ll be more than happy with a girl


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a bit shocked and not quite sure what to do....I was suppooised to be taking arriving of my new BSH at the beginning of Feb...I was told and thought he was a boy:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/23228-my-new-kitten-arriving-end-jan.html
> Anyway, the breeder has just emailed me to say that at his 2nd vets appointment last night to get his first vac's both she and the vet have realised that they have made a huge mistake sexing the kitten and that my blue 'male' turns out to be a little girl!
> ...


I don't know if it is different with pedigrees but female cats aloof and unsociable - try telling my two!!!

Why do you wnat a boy?

did you fall in love with her - then go for it


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like the breeder is very nice - but at the end of the day it's up to you - if you want a boy then don't be afraid to say no - but if it were I would take the little girl
all the best
regrds
DT


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If your heart tells you that she's the kitten for you then go for it, we have 3 boys and a girl and they are all friendly, she is the only one who chooses to sleep on our bed with us


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news but glad your still going to get her. I thought of a name sugestion.......... Hesha  just messing about. Good luck for when you get her shes beautiful.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

that's a large budget for neutering - our boy cost £35 and I think lassies are about £50


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

```

```



little_miss_kitty said:


> really. I guess I'm just thinking of the costs of my rabbits neuterings a few years ago..the boys cost me around £50 and the girls £65....my vets must be expensive


don't know about rabbits. We are in Scotland and they do seemto be cheaper up here. Ring around and compare prices i do and i also take into account how the vets treat the animals and ask my friends. my vet is cheaper than
the one in St Andrews (posh town) I go to CUpar (definately not posh) but the vet is great.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just keep trying - maybe the washing machine broke and flooded the house (you never know!) - did you look into a different vets? (Yes, you are entitled to look around you don't sign a contract to say you will never go elsewhere.) Good luck


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya 

have you heard from the breeder yet?

D x


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

It will be ok - maybe they are all ill with this flu bug I had it few weeks ago and couldnt be bothered with anyone.



D xx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was waiting for Lily I was the same - if they hadnt replied by the next day I was on edge. I had to force myslef not to get in touch. 1st thing I did when getting in from work was to check my emails for photos from her


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep sounds like how I was lol - she will reply then you have to go through it all again after u reply back lol

When did you last hear from her?

D x


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I am sure all will be fine - her house is probably mad with kittens etc, it seems a lifetime of waiting for pictures and to also pick the kitten up. How many kittens in the litter?, when i used to talk to Lilys breeder she told me she gets loads and loads of emails.

Does she know you still want the kitten?

D x


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

My OH wanted our Maine coon as they are so big! 

BSH's are gorgeous - I was really tempted by one a few months ago but I am tempted by them all!

I'l just have one of each breed I think (I wish)

D x


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

*Could A Mod Please Delete This Thread (please don't just close it). Thanks*


----------

